

House passes bill to end bulk collection of US phone records - vinnyglennon
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/9026867406844e548eedaae2bd9da996/house-vote-ending-bulk-collection-us-phone-records

======
anonbanker
[https://www.usafreedom.fail/](https://www.usafreedom.fail/)

headline/article misleading.

